# My cray has got red bottom



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey, does anyone even look in this section at all anymore??? 

Anyways i got a prob with my blue cray. His bottom side, where it is normally white, has turned red. I cant seem to find the reason for this. Invert experts please help!


Also i found that some brown algae is growing on him....is this normal??
I know its brown algea, and not him losing his color from stress, because i have a bloom in my tank and also it sticks out from him so i know its not just color loss.....

Any help would be appreciated. Thanls


----------

